#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-16
<jhodapp> tgm4883: about to publish this week's weekly update
<jhodapp> anything else you want to add to it before I do so?
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  can I get link plz after posting ?
<jhodapp> bobweaver: certainly
<jhodapp> wb
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> you see my new video ?
<jhodapp> nope
<bobweaver> getting network is real slow today
<bobweaver> like downloading at a fast 20 kbs
<jhodapp> wow, ISDN!
<bobweaver> sneaker time almost
<tgm4883> jhodapp, nope, nothing to add
<jhodapp> cool
<jhodapp> posting
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca4XtZ70RPI
<bobweaver> can not wait to do some painting :) (with NUX) any news  ?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  thanks for help my GF out with picking a card for me (for my b-day)  did not know that she knew how to use IRC
<jhodapp> new post is live: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/07/16/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-2/
<bobweaver> thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> np
<MrChrisDruif> jhodapp; how about checking if it uploads to the rss as well? The previous article still isn't in Google Currents
<jhodapp> MrChrisDruif: uploads to what RSS?
<bobweaver> sweet let me know when you need help with anything
<bobweaver> I do know C++ & vala
<jhodapp> bobweaver: have at it on those specifically listed items on the weekly update
<bobweaver> but I can not make heads or tails of making a shell with NUX and Unity3d
<jhodapp> a C++ Grilo API would be fantastic to have
<bobweaver> done and done
<bobweaver> did that like 3 days ago
<bobweaver> does not work all that well
<bobweaver> needs more time
<jhodapp> cool...let me know when something is working well and I'll be happy to take a look at it
<bobweaver> Just for tvmdb
 * MrChrisDruif rebooting phone...it "hung up" on me
<bobweaver> woops tvdb *
<MrChrisDruif> jhodapp; I've got three articles with the "do adjust your set | feed" in Currents
<bobweaver> MrChrisDruif,  can I see ?
<MrChrisDruif> Introducing Ubuntu TV, New to the Ubuntu TV Team & Stay tuned...
<jhodapp> ok, I still don't understand your point
<jhodapp> I don't use Currents
<bobweaver> sucks that we are moving away from qt multimedia
<bobweaver> lots of cool rendering stuff for that
<MrChrisDruif> Well, the point is that people might like it to have it in their rss feeds or Currents. OMG!Ubuntu! has an amazing integration with Currents
<jhodapp> MrChrisDruif: oh I see...you just want more refined RSS integration
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Currents is Google's/Android's answer to RSS feeds
<jhodapp> ok
<bobweaver> MrChrisDruif,  why not just make your own rss ? I know that that sounds different but Hey I am Different
<bobweaver> meaning make a program for that site
<bobweaver> open qtcreator and make a html5 app that is for that site ?
<bobweaver> but I could be wrong about all that I am not college trained heck I went to school for the study of mushrooms and mold
<bobweaver> but I have done that in the paste
<bobweaver> for symbian
<bobweaver> so question
<bobweaver> where is the declaritive way to pull in and make shell for unity3d ?
<bobweaver> or just paint over unity 3d ?
<bobweaver> meaing the hole thing is going to be in C++ ?
<bobweaver> there is going to be no "shell "?
<bobweaver> just a altered Unit-3d ?
<bobweaver> no one ?
<jhodapp> bobweaver: it will be as it is now, converted to Nux plus improvements
<bobweaver> so no shell
<jhodapp> I don't know the details
<bobweaver> just a altered unity 3d ?
<bobweaver> ok thanks
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  for real dude you have always been up front with me and for that I thank you keep up the good work
<jhodapp> bobweaver: thanks man...I certainly will be trying!
<bobweaver> if anyone knows of any kinda what so ever branch of NUX/3d I could help
<bobweaver> well you deserve it thanks for keeping us "outsiders" not so much in the dark jhodapp  and also tgm4883  great work by the both of you with the blogs stuff :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yw, hope the card works out for you
<bobweaver> me too
<bobweaver> I have returened 2 of them
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> 2nd one was my fault
<bobweaver> here is the deal my b-day is on the 7 of some month
<bobweaver> if there is not any NUX code by then I will make pulgin for qml
<bobweaver> for dvb
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> I just want a awesome Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> and if I have to wait till nux push so be it but til then I will keep making qt quick stuff
<bobweaver> learning alot an it is fun :)
<bobweaver> that is all I and my GF ever wanted was just a working great TV That is FOSSor something like that :) thansk again guys
<bobweaver> I want you too know that the last time I said"I can not do anything till then"   I meant Unitll there is some code that is something that I can hack on I am not going to convert the whole thing on my own 1) I do not know how but I could learn but you all are getting $ to do that so I will wait
<jhodapp> thanks bobweaver, your help is appreciated
<bobweaver> sorry bobby has had a little drinky poo for curage this day :D
<danielk22> I was looking at today's weekly update and I notice in the Lenses/scopes there is nothing for Home Automation or Weather.
<JimLahey> danielk22, that is some thing that is hard because there is no libs yet for the tv
<danielk22> The HA?
<JimLahey> people like me have a weather QML thingy on there tv but untill there is source that is owned by coninical no one can dev that stuff
<JimLahey> the ha ?
<danielk22> Home Automation
<JimLahey> I use libdeclaritive stuff
<JimLahey> to get all my info
<JimLahey> you can call any page you like but you must set as readonly
<JimLahey> as qml has permission troubles or so that is what I read and see on tutorial
<danielk22> That library isn't just for location? It gives weather info too?
<danielk22> ok, reading up on it. Lots of stuff in there.
<JimLahey> no no no
<JimLahey> there is a hole modual
<JimLahey> aka libary
<JimLahey> for qt
<danielk22> So did you write a weather plugin and then use declarative to get that data into the QML? Or was there a pre-existing weather plugin?
<JimLahey> use data with the qml
<JimLahey> Qt Mobility
<JimLahey> QtDeclarative
<JimLahey> location
<danielk22> Reading up on things this weekend I wasn't so sure QML would still be used with the NUX rewrite..
<JimLahey> libdecallritive loaction + xml reader
<JimLahey> it is not
<JimLahey> I just am a 3rd party dude that wants a nice tv
<danielk22> heh :)
<JimLahey> like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca4XtZ70RPI
<danielk22> So you are actually running this on your TV already, or on a box?
<JimLahey> box
<JimLahey> on a projector
<JimLahey> I have worte 1000s of lines of qml
<JimLahey> to add on to the tv
<JimLahey> once there is nux framework aka unity3d I will do that
<JimLahey> but untill then I make kick ass tv in qml
<JimLahey> that is all I want is kick ass tv
<JimLahey> mine even has it so that ubuntu one sees phone when walking into the room
<JimLahey> says hi
<JimLahey> askes if want to reload last settigs or torrents ect
<JimLahey> I have youtube hulu project tv and also watchseries lens running also
<danielk22> It would be cool if extensions could be done with some kind of scripting post NUX.
<JimLahey> thou hulu kicks me over and over again
<JimLahey> as they do not like proxy
<JimLahey> we need framewoork 1st
<JimLahey> and we can not do that well I can not I do not work for Ubuntu
<danielk22> I've never gotten acceptable performance out of the hulu player for a big screen. Even if I lower the screen resolution when starting the player.
<danielk22> It's probably mostly due to flash and it's resistance to V-Sync.
<JimLahey> no they kill proxy
<JimLahey> it is no anomous connctions to hulu
<JimLahey> it is a fight
<JimLahey> too keep lens running
<JimLahey> because the way that dbus is handling connections it is hard with hulu
<danielk22> JimLahey: I just mean when I launch the huluplayer and use their not so nice interface it still isn't acceptable for a big screen.
<JimLahey> other sites I sccape
<JimLahey> Oh
<JimLahey> no libmultimedia is awesome
<JimLahey> almost better then vlc
<JimLahey> there are many many many things that you can do with it
<JimLahey> let me find you a video
<danielk22> k, thx
<JimLahey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4kv-AoAJ-Q&feature=related
<JimLahey> that is what I am working on now that and a mix drinl
<JimLahey> drink *
<JimLahey> so that when I pause video there is screen that asks about contrast ans all that jazz
<JimLahey> trying to make it so that htey are all on sliders not going so well :)
<JimLahey> might have something to do with mix drinks lol
<danielk22> There is some jerkyness in the video, is that just from overtaxing the system?
<danielk22> PS What GPU was used for that? Is it one with one of the open source drivers or nvidia.ko ?
<JimLahey> I have no clue
<JimLahey> but
<JimLahey> I do know that it runs Ok with what I need and am doing
<JimLahey> contrast hue ect
<JimLahey> having two screens
<JimLahey> there is nothing that I can find that would not need to be added as a lib to make that happen with NUX
<JimLahey> but that is ok
<JimLahey> as far as gpu I have bottom of the line "stock" one
<danielk22> Well with NUX you'd just need to get the video into an OpenGL texture somehow. Preferably a YUV one. That shouldn't be too hard with today's hardware.
<jhodapp_> tgm4883: more obvious RSS links just added to the blog site
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, good, that should help out. I know a few people were looking for those
<jhodapp_> cool
<JimLahey> Yeah danielk22  maybe you can help me learn NUX
<JimLahey> I tried
<JimLahey> but I could not get it
<JimLahey> I know well my best are C++ java perl then all the html crap then python vala and other python based scripting stuff
<JimLahey> this is what I use for videos that are online that I want just a simple perl script
<JimLahey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094998/
<JimLahey> what would bee killer is a rtmp script
<JimLahey> I mean
<JimLahey> Rtmp
<JimLahey> what is that program called rtmpsuck
<JimLahey> or something like that
<JimLahey> sorry rtmpdump
<JimLahey> JimLahey> this is what I use for videos that are online that I want just a simple perl script   << well that and some other crontabs stuff
<danielk22> JimLahey: I don't know NUX myself. I have used other now historic OpenGL libraries like GLUT and we have our own OpenGL UI and video rendering libraries in MythTV. So the concepts are familiar, but I need to learn NUX myself before teaching anyone.
<jhodapp_> JimLahey: take a look at this for some good Nux examples: https://code.launchpad.net/nuxplayground
<danielk22> jhodapp_: Do you know if the plan to make NUX scriptable in Unity3D and have a UI design tool like with Qt5?
<jhodapp_> danielk22: I don't know any details like that unfortunately…I've had similar thoughts in my mind
<danielk22> It seems like it's one of those things that might not have a great payoff if Unity3D is only intended for use in the Ubuntu desktop but if not present would be a real problem for 3rd party adoption of the toolkit.
<jhodapp_> agreed, Im not sure what the longterm plans are
<jhodapp_> But there definitely is vision around this, so it's not an arbitrary decision
<danielk22> Well it can't be arbitrary since it involves Canonical committing some resources... :)
<jhodapp_> right
<JimLahey> the bottom line is this Ubuntu uses QT
<JimLahey> at least for 2d and well alot more
<JimLahey> I am on 12.10 right now using my own 2d config
<JimLahey> all I want to do is have fun get drunk and make awesome babies I mean programs
<jhodapp_> lol
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-17
<tgm4883> jhodapp, something is broken on the website
<tgm4883> jhodapp, http://www.doadjustyourset.com/ works, but http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/07/16/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-2/ doesn't
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yeah, we moved servers...I'll have to see if we're missing mod rewrite or something
<jhodapp> thanks for the heads up
<Saviq> tgm4883, fixed the rewrite
<jhodapp> tgm4883: can you verify that there aren't any other issues that you see?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I'll take a look
<tgm4883> jhodapp, the only thing odd I notice is that on the main page the 2 weekly updates run together because the first one we did doesn't have a title. I'm assuming this is due to both of them having the same title and being consecutive
<tgm4883> jhodapp, we should start puting #1, #2, #3 after them
<jhodapp> yeah, thought about that and the old WP was doing that for the URL at least
<jhodapp> but we could do that for the title too
<jhodapp> tgm4883: thanks for checking
<tgm4883> yw
<tgm4883> i'm out sick today :( so I'm going to rewrite the tv testcard app for the third time (this time in quickly!) and hopefully have something to show people today
<jhodapp> nice!
<jhodapp> enjoy
<jhodapp> and get better
<tgm4883> yea I feel better already. I just think I ate something tainted with shellfish :(
<jhodapp> allergies?
<tgm4883> it doesn't kill me, just makes me want to die
<tgm4883> yea
<jhodapp> yuck
<tgm4883> alergic to shellfish
<tgm4883> which I wasn't allergic to until about 2 years ago
<tgm4883> Saviq, can I make the assumption that remote controls will translate into keypresses? or do I need to plan on working with LIRC?
<jhodapp> tgm4883: keypresses are the goal
<tgm4883> jhodapp, ok then, the tv testcard app works with keypresses already, so I shouldn't need to worry about LIRC it seems
<tgm4883> jhodapp, is it at a testable state yet?
<jhodapp> tgm4883: that you'll have to ask Saviq about
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I'm going to try and eat some lunch. I've got enough of tv testcard into quickly that it's testable now
<jhodapp> fantastic...what language?
<tgm4883> python
<jhodapp> awesome, good work
<tgm4883> if anyone wants to take a look, it's currently at https://code.launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+junk/ubuntu-tv-testcard
<tgm4883> As I mentioned, i'm still moving it into quickly, so only 2 of the screens actually work
<danielk22> I recall with MythTV we had an issue with keypresses, extended keys got lost inside of X11. I guess with Wayland that isn't an issue?
<danielk22> i.e. the keycode->keysym mapping was lossy so some remote keys like say 'red' wouldn't result in anything passed to the application unless we interacted with LIRC directly.
<jhodapp> danielk22: that's interesting, you should see what kind of results Saviq has gotten with his work
<danielk22> Jarod Wilson @ RedHat is the real expert on LIRC->KeyCode mapping. He might have some additional insight on the current state of things.
<jhodapp> danielk22: We might have to talk to him, sounds like a good guy to know
<Saviq> danielk22, jhodapp, indeed, when using rc-core with my mceusb does not result in keypresses for some of the buttons that are otherwise recognized by rc-core
<Saviq> but OTOH you can easily remap them to your liking
<Saviq> but I really don't think falling back to LIRC is the way to go
<Saviq> unless unavoidable
<jhodapp> Saviq: I agree
<danielk22> Saviq: It would be better to fix whatever is losing the events..
<Saviq> danielk22, of course
<Saviq> danielk22, but IIRC it's a limitation in Xorg's architecture
<Saviq> I'd say it'd have been fixed already if it'd have been trivial
<danielk22> Saviq: It probably breaks backward compatibility to fix it. But maybe a new callback can be added for "full key support"
<danielk22> I'll ping Jarod
<tgm4883> Saviq, so regarding remotes. the goal is to make them show up as "key press events"?
<tgm4883> Then I can just grab the key name from Gdk?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-18
<mhall119> tgm4883: that testcard app is fantastic
<Jagst3r15> hi. so I am guessing with ubuntu tv there will be a netflix-ish type store of some sort
<Jagst3r15> right?
<tgm4883> mhall119, thanks. I just need to throw a GPL license in it and get it packaged, although I'd like to wait until I can test the work Saviq has done on remotes
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-19
<bobweaver> tgm4883, nice app tried to test but almost everything gtk does not work on 12.10 :(
<bobweaver> meaning anything made by quickly glade ect ect
<bobweaver> but looks like that might change today as I just tried to upgrade and it wants to upgrade   libgtk-3-0 libgtk-3-bin libgtk-3-common libgtk-3-dev libgtk-3-doc  libnautilus-extension1a libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0
<bobweaver> Yes !! I got Ubuntu TV running on Unity6 and NUX 3
<bobweaver> on 12.10
<bobweaver> that took only 2 day's :)
<bobweaver> Finaly
<popey> nice one bobweaver
<bobweaver> trying to replace the shell now
<bobweaver> not going so well
<bobweaver> I must uninstall woopsie and apport lol
<popey> :)
<bobweaver> so I am now on gnome-classic now because of testing purposes and am not sure why anyone would want this. well compaired to Unity took me a minute two to go. Oh Yeah that Right there is no search bar from Programs
<bobweaver> Ping Saviq  :)
<bobweaver> I have a question for you about qconf I have it installed and I have called from inside the shell/WaterpaperColor/    But it will not import I have also tried imputing the fullpath no deals any ideas ?
<bobweaver> write into the build and rebuild ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, not sure what you mean? you added a new gconf key?
<bobweaver> Yeah for the background
<Saviq> you can run uninstalled with GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR
<bobweaver> Like on you percise push
<Saviq> otherwise you need to install the schema and kick gsettings to compile it
<bobweaver> Thanks !
<bobweaver> this is what the complier is saying    Item {
<bobweaver>     QConf {
<bobweaver>         id: desktopBackground
<bobweaver>         schema: "org.gnome.desktop.background"
<bobweaver>     }
<bobweaver> No deals
<bobweaver> Sweet It worked Saviq  thanks again
<Saviq> cheers
<bobweaver> thanks again I am also right now porting the old lens to be called Ubutnutv lens and just rename all the dbuspaths and what not. maybe in this week we could change it to be a "scope&lens" with session files and all the jazz
<bobweaver> restarting Unity brb
<tgm4883> Saviq, so the remote stuff you are working on, applications can view that as a "key press event"?
<tbf__> jhodapp: hi, this is mathias. do you have a good code style checker for those google c++ style guide?
<tbf__> google's own cpplint seems rather useless
<jhodapp> tbf__: not that I'm aware of, I can check
<tbf__> thank you
<jhodapp> yw
<tgm4883> mhall119, forgive me if I'm wrong here, weren't you previously interviewed on ubuntu uk podcast regarding the "available on the software centre" website badge?
<mhall119> tgm4883: yes I was
<tgm4883> mhall119, awesome, do you happen to have the info on that somewhere? I'm trying to find the info for putting that on a website
<mhall119> for the podcast or for the button?
<tgm4883> the button
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/AppPromotion
<tgm4883> specifically, I want to replace our button here http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883> mhall119, that is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-20
<bobweaver> Hello everyone
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  did you see that I was able to port to NUX 3.0 and Unity 6 ?
<bobweaver> it works like a fart in church
<bobweaver> who ever invented NUX must must must be a game developer as this code is so much like a game dev
<bobweaver> but for real this is going to be real real flippin hard
<bobweaver> there is a million lesss options
<jhodapp> bobweaver: nice work man, if you have things that are missing please let me know...I can forward it on to the Nux guys
<bobweaver> Oh it is so so so unstable I can only get the background to show up and the indicators
<bobweaver> maybe a week or too
<bobweaver> I am thinking about trying to port all the qml work that that is to xbmc or myth bunut
<bobweaver> let me work on it for like 4 more days and I will push
<bobweaver> I see that you can use qml to design skins on mythbuntu
<jhodapp> cool, it'll be good to have you pounding on Nux a bit...I've been writing a test app to get familiar with Nux and also pound on it and provide the devs feedback
<bobweaver> it is a sharp learning curve so far
<bobweaver> like a month to get a simple hello world going with button
<jhodapp> bobweaver: it took me a day to get a helloworld app written
<bobweaver> Here is the thing I am not sure where this is all going in order to run this (virtual I am ) I had to butcher unity
<bobweaver> so what I did was kinda just checkout unity and nux  then start ripping down canvas and then started painting
<bobweaver> I am going to get back to it now
<bobweaver> Learned alot going to try from the start and learn from last time ;)
<bobweaver> so what I am trying to say is that it would kill Unity
<jhodapp> Nux will?
<bobweaver> no the whole design used nux and what not just like unity2d
<bobweaver> the dah in unity3d
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> dash *
<bobweaver> what I did was kill the whole Unity 3d desktop and start building one for scratch well kinda
<bobweaver> using code that was there
<bobweaver> trying to make it so that there is no qml code
<bobweaver> that is the thing that the team is doing correct ?
<bobweaver> nux is just like buttons and and plugin libs
<bobweaver> kinda ^^
<jhodapp> yes basically
<bobweaver> so the real question is how to make a declaritive state that is like the formfactor ?
<bobweaver> above my pay grade ;)
<jhodapp> Nux is a higher level abstraction on top of OpenGL
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> hard to explain
<bobweaver> so this is what I am doing please tell me if this is wrong lol
<bobweaver> one get nux 3 and unity6  rip apart unity 3d and nux to get the Unity 3d to look like the qml and also act like the qml that is the old work
<bobweaver> like in unity6/dash/something just do like
<bobweaver> nux::View::PostDraw(GfxContext, force_draw);
<jhodapp> bobweaver: I don't understand the ripping unity3d apart
<bobweaver> changing the over all painting that is going on in Unity6
<bobweaver> like how nux paints all the stuff
<bobweaver> but this means that Unity is now only Ubuntu tv
<jhodapp> no, this effort is across the board
<bobweaver> what does that mean ""across the board " sorry
<jhodapp> Ubuntu desktop, TV and any other things using Unity
<bobweaver> So What I am doing will not work ?
<jhodapp> not sure because I don't understand exactly what you're doing
<bobweaver> so I am taking Unity 3d and making it look like Ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> but it is killing Unity
<jhodapp> why are you doing that exactly?
<bobweaver> I am sure that there is a work around about this but I am not sure how this would work. Like is ubuntu tv standalone ?
<bobweaver> re-writing Unity 3d
<bobweaver> to look like Ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> and act that is
<jhodapp> ubuntu tv will be standalone, but it will share the same unity code as the desktop
<bobweaver> but painting over it is all right ?
<bobweaver> still using the framework but just changing the design
<bobweaver> Kinda like a new desktop manager that is unity just painted different
<bobweaver> up keep might be hard thou
<jhodapp> bobweaver: yes, basically
<tgm4883> jhodapp, does it really need to be standalone? Can't it be extra packages that can be added to a ubuntu desktop?
<jhodapp> yes, when I say standalone I mean executables
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Saviq, any updates for the weekly updates blog?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-21
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  was there a weekly blog post ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yes
<bobweaver> Could I get Link plz ?
<tgm4883> http://www.doadjustyourset.com/
<tgm4883> it usually comes out on monday, but was early this week
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> I am s oflipin furstrated atm
<bobweaver> over Unity 3d and NUX
<bobweaver> I made a nice Unity/ubuntu tv and it will not complir
<bobweaver> also this shit was mad on microcrap
<bobweaver> made
<bobweaver> Visual studio
<bobweaver> I dont have that Nor can I afford that
<bobweaver> like check this out also
<bobweaver> --   package 'unity-protocol-private' not found
<bobweaver> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:279 (message):
<bobweaver>   A required package was not found
<bobweaver> what they hell is that ?
<bobweaver> A development team within Canonical continues to work on the Unity 3D transition    <<< what team is that
<bobweaver> I dont belive that
<bobweaver> there is nothing on there about me
<bobweaver> This is Fucked
<bobweaver> it is like you all are trying to push me away
<bobweaver> I am going to release this different if this shit keeps up
<bobweaver> I am so sick and Tried of seeing all this Quickly Shit
<bobweaver> Quickly Sucks and real devs do not use
<bobweaver> Fuck this
<bobweaver> I make a huge break thou do what all you ask to do and what happens ........
<bobweaver> NOTHING
<bobweaver> This project is going to Die in the long run there is No fucken direction
<bobweaver> 'FUCKEN SOCIAL CLICKS
<bobweaver> ok I took a breath of freah air
<bobweaver> fresh *
<bobweaver> sorry arbout my rant be here is why
<bobweaver> 1)  Unity 2d is still in Ubuntu 12.10 I am using it right now. the libarys are all there and there is more and more cool stuff that can be done ,
<bobweaver> 2) Declarative Veiws are Declarative views you can write all that into Ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> eith unity3d or 2d
<bobweaver> 3) How in the world can one use NUX and Unity with out damaging there system ?meaning that Ubuntu runs on Unity and if one is to alter the Unity and Nux code they would be killing any unity that there is. Meaning yes on can go into Dash.cpp and .h change it all up to Look and act like Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> 4)  Remotes: Way is this not being wrote into the framework  its self ?
<bobweaver> with things like meego and what not why in the world would a team do this ?
<bobweaver> 5)Unity Devs are working on make a declarative view for form factor? Really Because I have hunted and hunted and can not seem to find anyone doing this. could you please drop some names.
<bobweaver> 6)  Moving away from  .nfo and xbmc generated files. This is great news But. QT handles XML data better then you might think.
<bobweaver> ) Lens: Ok here is one thing that I can not figure out for the life of me. Why not just use the lens that are already around?  all that needs to happen is a change in dbus for the video lens.
<bobweaver> 7)*
<bobweaver> as a example
<bobweaver> 8) I feel as thou there is a social click going on around these parts meaning that people are doing things because someone in this social click is saying that they hav to be done,
<bobweaver> this is hurting the community
<bobweaver> If anyone can explain any of these things to me I would really like that
<bobweaver> mostly the QT part of this
<bobweaver> is it something to do with Nokia not giving Ubuntu enough  money ?
<bobweaver> why are we not using the code that is out there all ready from something like QTMediaHub
<bobweaver> It has everything that we are looking for
<bobweaver> why use stuff that has to be deved up on microsoft ?
<danielk22> I don't quite understand the push for NUX myself. It seems that Qt5 is a much more powerful toolkit with good developer tools.
<bobweaver> danielk22,  +1
<bobweaver> and QT5 is in alpha also
<bobweaver> danielk22,  have you looked at the code that is out there for megoo and what not
<bobweaver> like qtmediahub?
<bobweaver> QT media hub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXV4J0d_nE
<bobweaver> that was wrote for qtquick 2 and qt5
<bobweaver> there is meego and all the remote code
<bobweaver> git://gitorious.org/qtmediahub/meegoremote.git
<bobweaver> that has all the plugings also that xbmc has meaning tmdb tvdb ect
<danielk22> bobweaver: I just looked at the video.
<bobweaver> Here is the orig remote that comes with it   http://gitorious.org/qtmediahub/original-remote/trees/master
<bobweaver> it also uses nokia and google maps and would be real real easy to implant face recognition
<bobweaver> like could use that for perental control
<danielk22> I think an even more modern UI could be written in Qt5 with all the OpenGL tricks you might desire... But the real power is in having a good UI editor and a good scripting language built in.
<bobweaver> like using OpenCV, on to Qt.
<danielk22> NUX is just a thin wrapper for OpenGL.. so fewer developers would be able to write a UI at that level; especially ones that also have a design sense.
<danielk22> OpenCV, the vision library?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoemzxBpXig&feature=related
<bobweaver> like to use that alter it and make into parental control
<bobweaver> and also like Hello there $USER todays weather is and you missed these calls and you stoped a torrent blah blah blah
<bobweaver> when you walk into the room
<danielk22> hehe, I built a skin detector filter for mozilla once. It not only blocked out bikini clad pictures, but also all pictures of Dick Cheney.
<bobweaver> rotflol
<bobweaver> so things that can not happen also with NUX theme changing that would be so hard
<bobweaver> seems like there is only one or 2 people that are making these dissions and that is not fair to the community
<bobweaver> needs to be votes or something like that
#ubuntu-tv 2013-07-19
<gypsydanger> hello people
<gypsydanger> i have a question i have the unity 2d installed and am logged into it, but it is stuck in desktop mode when i open dash and click the settings icon it changes the dash but no options come up anyone heard of this and/or have a fix
